# iphone achete d occasion adresse icloud de l ancien propritaire imposible a supprimer



## dan145 (26 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, j 'ai acheté un iphone 8 d 'occasion dans un magasin l 'ancien propriétaire n 'avait rien enlevé..... j 'ai donc supprimer son mail et infos mais sans faire la suppression complète. J 'ai recréer un compte icloud ou je suis bien créer.

mais j 'ai l 'adresse icloud de l ancien propriétaire qui s 'affiche avec le message " cette sauvegarde icloud inclus des achats effectue dans l 'app store avec un autre identifiant apple saisissez le mot de passe de votre identifiant ;;;; celui de l 'ancien propriétaire !!!!
pour restaurer ces achats.
Je fais ignorer

*Mais si je veux télécharger une appli j 'ai comme message vérification de l 'identifiant apple saisissez le mot de passe .... de l 'ancien propriétaire icloud.com dans réglages. ...


sur mon tel général réglages identifiant apple c est bien mon compte icloud qui est renseigne!!!



sur le logo app store de mon tel je l ouvre dans apps si je click en haut a droite sur le bonhomme bleu c est bien moi aussi

Question ; comment supprimer le compte de l'ancien propriétaire j 'ai formate le tel fait une restauration icloud ou itune idem et j 'ai le même message

d avance merci la je sèche ...


----------

